# Coleman Powermate shuts down after 10 minutes



## MonteLSx

I have an older Coleman Powermate 10 HP gen (5,000 watt) with a Tecumseh motor. When Sandy came thru I thought I was going to be in good shape. She ran great for the first 6 hours or so, then I shut her down to gas up. She started right up again but then after about 10-12 minutes it shut down. I went back out and fired it up again and it ran for another 10-12 minutes and down again. Tried this 4 more times before I gave up. 

I thought for sure it was bad gas in the carb, so this past weekend I received my new carb and bolted it on. Fired up on 1 pull and ran a little rough for the first 60 seconds or so, but then ran great….for about 10 more minutes. Off again. New carb, fuel line and fuel filter, same issue.

What I did notice is that when it shut off, the fuel filter was basically empty. The filter filled right up after it turned off (thus allowing the engine to run another 10-12 minutes).

This generator was purchased used, so I replaced the fuel filter and hose per what came on it when I bought it. ¼” hose and a clear fuel filter. Are there fuel filters out there that allow more flow? Will it affect fuel pressure? Is the ¼” line too small for this engine? These are the only things I can think of. Oil level is fine.

Here are some pics


----------



## aandpdan

Check the gas cap. If it won't vent you'll starve the engine of gas. Just take it off and see what happens.

There are other fuel filters out there too. Briggs makes one, p/n 298090S. It's wire mesh, not paper, and is meant for a gravity fed system such as you have. I still think it's the gas cap though.

Also, make sure the tank outlet isn't clogged, or the shutoff valve.


----------



## MonteLSx

Thanks. I believe I recall reading about that last year when I was scratching my head but of course haven't looked at the generator until now. Will try it again. 

The outlet looked clean while the tank was empty. Maybe I will replace the shutoff as well, looks like it is connected right to the bottom of the tank.


----------



## tractornut

Get the wore mesh type fuel filter it should solve your problem the paper filters are designed to have fuel pushed or pulled through them they are too restrictive for gravity feed systems. I had a similar problem on a riding mower once I put the correct filter on it jt ran perfect


----------



## MonteLSx

Awesome, thanks. I still plan on trying it without the cap this weekend and see if it helps. I might have tried that last year because I definitely know I read that suggestion before.
Not sure if 5081K is the correct part number, keeps showing up B/S hour meter


----------



## aandpdan

Sorry about that p/n. Here's the correct:

Briggs 298090S 

OR

Stens 120-188, 150 micron fuel filter.


----------



## MonteLSx

Awesome, thanks


----------



## MonteLSx

Tried running it without the gas cap, no go. Still died after about 10 minutes. Noticed there was some gas on the bottom of the fuel filter when it died. Going for the wire mesh filter next to see if that solves it.


----------



## aandpdan

While it still seems like a fuel problem, if you have no luck with the new filter, check for spark right after it dies. Sometimes a bad coil can die when it gets hot.


----------



## MonteLSx

Will do, thanks


----------



## MonteLSx

Got the Briggs mesh fuel filter, slapped it on and she ran great. No more issues. 
Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## aandpdan

Glad you got it fixed.


----------



## jerinbd445

Thank you. I really believe My spouse and i remember reading about this not too long ago while i seemed to be marring the brain however naturally never have viewed your creator so far. Attempt this all over again.


----------



## John3520

I read this post and had the same problem with the same fix. I used a fuel filter for a John Deere which made it look like the generator would run out of gas. Too bad I already replaced the carborator!


----------

